# Ok, this is getting ridiculous now ("midshipslotcar" from Ebay)



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I just woke up and I'm browsing Ebay when I stumble across this:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=760&item=6965443473&rd=1 

When is this BS going to end????  This guy has been selling slot cars at a crazy pace. He's either selling brand new Bowtie Brigades,Fest Camaros.....or these "ultra rare" WT's or factory errors  

Anyone who doesn't think this guy doesn't work at the factory...or have a close friend who does needs to start browsing this clown's auctions. I wish there was some way to report him to the factory. This guy needs to be shut down.....as all he's doing is flooding our hobby with BS cars that HE is producing to help fill his pockets.

I'll bet when this guy walks out of the factory every day to go home he's got a lunch box FULL of slots.......


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Why did he change the location from Hong Kong to SA Austrailia? Perhaps the RC2/JL folks should have a word with him/her.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

dlw said:


> Why did he change the location from Hong Kong to SA Austrailia? Perhaps the RC2/JL folks should have a word with him/her.



Man, I just noticed that....STRANGE. He also has a Star Wars Battle Droid figure up for auction and in the auction text he mentions that it was carried from SA Austrailia.

Who really knows what the hell is going on  

I REALLY want one of those Lightning Fest Yenko Camaros.....but I don't want to support this thief....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

As long there is $$$ demand $$$ these will continue to surface. I really wish JL had done that covertible style with the roll bar, it's awesome compared to the hard top. But alas, I can never look at it it again according to the E-Bay posting:

"You Must Never See this BEFORE & AFTER Today"

Okay.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> But alas, I can never look at it it again according to the E-Bay posting:
> 
> "You Must Never See this BEFORE & AFTER Today"
> 
> Okay.



ROTFLMAO :lol: :roll: 

Of couse we won't see it again......because he's only decided to "make" one for us :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...So...make your own?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I won one of his cars. It was a Mustang. It must be a factory error b/c I checked it out real careful. 
I couldn't see how anyone could fake it, but I will admit one thing about it - all of my white thunders have a white metallic looking paint job. But this one is like plain white plastic. I don't know if it would show up well enough in a picture to show you what I mean. 
There's always been a question on how legit collectibles are on ebay from JL, Tyco, Aurora, and other manufacturers. And how do these sellers come by these cars? They can't all work for the manfacturers. How would you ever prove or disprove their claims on what the cars are?
If I were to show you guys a set of the BTTF cars, wouldn't you wonder how a small town MO boy got a hold of those? I guess we're all innocent til proven guilty.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Ford, I think the main problem is (at least in MY opinion) that all this guy sells are these kind of oddball,seemingly one of a kind cars. His location is Hong Kong ........ which we know alot of toy factories are located. I guess I'd feel different if there was someone in the US selling this large of an amount of factory freakish cars.....but there obviously isn't. That right there is suspiscious enough for me.......


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't take this wrong but if that guy makes a few extra bucks and he does work for the factory more power to him. You all got any idea what they pay those folks? Beside the more the Chinese become capitalist the better the future will be.

Just some food for thought 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Roger makes a good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I love a translation...*

*White Thunder Edition ULTIMATE Chassis* 
*Huh?*


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Don't take this wrong but if that guy makes a few extra bucks and he does work for the factory more power to him. You all got any idea what they pay those folks? Beside the more the Chinese become capitalist the better the future will be.
> 
> Just some food for thought
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger, I hate to sound like an asshole, but I strongly disagree. Stealing is stealing. Just because he may work for the factory doesn't mean that him possibly stealing the cars to subsidize his income is ok'ed by the fact that he may work for cheap.

I've worked in a few plants....and was around some VERY expensive equipment all day long ($400 torque wrenches anyone? LOL) ....and even though I was working for DIRT cheap doesn't entitle me to take some tools or anything else just because I work for cheap.

That's just plain stealing.....any which way you look at it.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I agree with TX... If you realize that it doesn't cost as much to live there and that is is your job... You just don't steal from the place you work... That is if he is stealing. What is with the all white non pearl body. I would think you could paint one up for less than the $75 too!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Perhaps this is a good topic for chat ?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dealt with the guy once, winning 5 auctions. He doesn't know the "english" language very well, but he did start asking questions about slot cars/white lightnings? hmm? and when I asked if he worked for johnny lightning it was funny to see him come back snapping that he doesn't work for jjohnny lightning or rc2.
hmmm, and he's changed his selling name 3 times in the last year.
I stay away now, if I want a "test shot" i'll strip a car down to bare plastic and use a sharpy and throw a couple numbers on it.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Ford - if it is plain white plastic, it is just an unpainted body. If you strip a JL, the bodies are a translucent white.

Gene


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Don't take this wrong but if that guy makes a few extra bucks and he does work for the factory more power to him. You all got any idea what they pay those folks? Beside the more the Chinese become capitalist the better the future will be.
> 
> Just some food for thought
> 
> Roger Corrie



I dunno.... If I was RC2 Id be pissed..I mean the guy is purposely making 'mistake' cars, which they probably are supposed to melt down, or they might even let him take his 'mistakes' home.The problem here is that this guys productivity must REALLY be bad in the factory... I mean This guy seems to have ALOT of Special one offs.. and I would say Hong Kong is about as capitalistic as you can get..Even if the Chinese run it now, it is still one of the main hubs of the Asian economy.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Do you guys know what TYCO use to do with teir mistakes and returns? They dumped them in the dumpster. So don't assume he is stealing them as we have know way of knowing. Just food for thought

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's 2 white thunders I have. The one on the left is from here in the US. The one on the right is the one I got from Hong Kong. The one from the US is a pearl white with black between the taillights. The one from Hong Kong is a flat white with blue between the taillights. It has not been stripped of its paint (pearl or any other color). The decals are on it exactly like the the pearl white car. I've noticed on this type of car the pinstriping on the hood (passenger side) doesn't match at the corners. One corner dog legs a bit. That's on the yellow one & the white thunder. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=5651


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Do you guys know what TYCO use to do with teir mistakes and returns? They dumped them in the dumpster. So don't assume he is stealing them as we have know way of knowing. Just food for thought
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


True true, point taken, but still the guy is making money off of Company product.And again, what if they are screwing up the cars, in order to 'junk' them?


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

We don't know what markets these cars are intended for....they could be Maylasian or Japan release cars for all we know....

I doubt they are making them like this just for ebay scalping. All those production methods are mass production oriented and I doubt one employee can change much of it.

I just hope no bird flu or SARS comes over in his packages like the Simpsons episode.

How long did it take for you guys to get your stuff and did your paypal stay safe afterwards?

:tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AMX, I got a couple bodies from him, no problems...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

My folks went to China last year. Major cities there have what they call "Copy Street." Some of the "copies" were excellent replicas, others were actually factory overruns or possibly defects. My Dad purchased a couple of Tommy Bahama shirts that were the real thing not spin offs, they were just overruns. I don't know if the US companies that have products manufactured there are able to control overrun distribution or defects. The manufacturing plant probably needs the outlet to reduce cost of goods (waste). I guess it is up to the US company that has items manufactured there to stipulate what happens to these products, otherwise they are free to introduce them into the market and the Chinese would have no qualms about doing so. This guy is probably not digging in the trash, but taking advantage of the situation. Obviously, he has an "in" where is able to get a hold of the one-offs or overruns. So is he wrong in doing so? I don't think so. 
If these products are entering the market illegally, then JL would have the right to address it with the manufacturing plant, if they had a contract stipulation for the blems and overruns. Since this guy continues to sell on Ebay, my guess is that he is doing so legally. This might be a good question for Tom Lowe. He just may have an answer.

Jim


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Or they can just have them made here in the USA. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more for them if they were made here.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Or they can just have them made here in the USA. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more for them if they were made here.


Same thing here..

Wes


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

"midship" slotcar.....

yeah that is where he is stealin the cars from "midship" in the cargo hold :wave:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Do you guys know what TYCO use to do with teir mistakes and returns? They dumped them in the dumpster. So don't assume he is stealing them as we have know way of knowing. Just food for thought
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


Yeah, Tom hopefully has a good answer...


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

This is his best auction ever: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-JL-1of-500-White-Thunder-70-CHEVY-NOVA-SS-BODY-x1_W0QQitemZ6016263203QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemI'm going to bid on it just so I can pick it up IN PERSON !!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

vvviper said:


> This is his best auction ever: http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-JL-1of-500-White-Thunder-70-CHEVY-NOVA-SS-BODY-x1_W0QQitemZ6016263203QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemI'm going to bid on it just so I can pick it up IN PERSON !!


LOL, I see one bid on it, is it yours.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

My friend went to Australia a few years ago.He brought back HO cars we had never
seen before.He bought them at a hobby shop.The owner says OZ (Australia) orders
many things straight from China ETC. to their specifications.The Chinese throw
nothing away.Blems etc. get sold.He even got some Tyco packaged as an X3 or x4,
I can't remember which, but it was an ordinary X2 under the bubble.


----------

